# Ni kom väl ihåg att gå och rösta?

## hensan

Det här valet känns extra viktigt med tanke på alla ipred- och datalagringslagar som antingen redan klubbats igenom eller är på väg. Det måste till en markering att folk inte accepterar sånt här.

Så ut till röstningslokalerna era landkrabbor. Arr!  :Wink: 

----------

## hensan

7.1% till Piratpartiet. Inte så illa pinkat.

Verkar som att dom förutom sin ordinarie representat även får skicka med en observatör utifall att Lissabonfördraget klubbas igenom:

http://www.piratpartiet.se/nyheter/tva_mandat

----------

## kallamej

Nu får vi hoppas att de klarar av att vara konstruktiva samt att övriga ledamöter tar till sig av sådana konstruktiva förslag.

----------

